# Re-assessment of CDR for "ELECTRICAL ENGINEER-233311" instead of "263311" catagory



## owais.gohar (May 30, 2013)

*Re-assessment of CDR for "ELECTRICAL ENGINEER-233311" instead of "263311" catagory*

Hello Friends,

I hope you all are doing great. Friends, I got the outcome of my CDR from Engineers Australia and they approved my CDR and they have given me the appropriate occupational classification for my migration purpose is "Telecommunications Engineer-26331".

As per the new policy, I believe South Australia is not sponsoring any visa in "Telecommunications Engineer-26331" category and currently it is off list. 

Now I want to change the assessment outcome of my CDR.Is it possible if I can request Engineers Australia to change the outcome and re-assess my qualification and skillset for the category of "ELECTRICAL ENGINEER-233311" instead of "Telecommunications Engineer-263311" as I am holding BS Electrical degree.

Do I need to pay the 660$ for CDR assessment again?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

First, please share your timeline as when did your application reach EA and when did you get the outcome.... 

Secondly, it's easier to find a state that may have TE occupation in Open category then get the CDR re-assessed. 

Answer to your question is YES, you can prepare a new CDR and get it re-assessed by paying the fees again. That said, there is no guarantee that they won't reassess it as the same occupation....



owais.gohar said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I hope you all are doing great. Friends, I got the outcome of my CDR from Engineers Australia and they approved my CDR and they have given me the appropriate occupational classification for my migration purpose is "Telecommunications Engineer-26331".
> 
> ...


----------



## owais.gohar (May 30, 2013)

I have submitted my CDR on 23-Dec-12 and i got the outcome in May-2013.

Only SA was giving the state sponsership with 6.5 band each in IELTS and at the moment no state is offering sponsership for telecom engineers.

Is thier away that i can deposit a fee and Engineer Australia will reconsider my same CDR for Electrical enginnee occupation ? Becoz i want to avoid the hustle of creating the CDR from the scratchand also i cant pay 660$ again.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Your best option is to try IELTS again if TE is listed in SOL and then go for 189...



owais.gohar said:


> I have submitted my CDR on 23-Dec-12 and i got the outcome in May-2013.
> 
> Only SA was giving the state sponsership with 6.5 band each in IELTS and at the moment no state is offering sponsership for telecom engineers.
> 
> Is thier away that i can deposit a fee and Engineer Australia will reconsider my same CDR for Electrical enginnee occupation ? Becoz i want to avoid the hustle of creating the CDR from the scratchand also i cant pay 660$ again.


----------



## prabhakar6891 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Just a quick question. I have assessed my CDR application 2 years back and got the outcome as "Electronic Engineer" but my bachelors degree is in Electrical and Electronics and my masters is in Telecommunication engineering. Is there any possibility can I reassess my CDR application again and to get a positive outcome as "Electrical Engineer". I know Engineers Australia process their CDR application based on candidates's bachelors degree and the carrier episodes as they type. 

I am happy to type all the career episodes again and ready to pay the application fee. Will there be any possibility can they track me down in their database with my name stating this CDR has been already assessed. 

Pls help me out and give me some suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## engineer28 (Aug 16, 2013)

i would like to know the answer too






prabhakar6891 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just a quick question. I have assessed my CDR application 2 years back and got the outcome as "Electronic Engineer" but my bachelors degree is in Electrical and Electronics and my masters is in Telecommunication engineering. Is there any possibility can I reassess my CDR application again and to get a positive outcome as "Electrical Engineer". I know Engineers Australia process their CDR application based on candidates's bachelors degree and the carrier episodes as they type.
> 
> ...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

owais.gohar said:


> I have submitted my CDR on 23-Dec-12 and i got the outcome in May-2013.
> 
> Only SA was giving the state sponsership with 6.5 band each in IELTS and at the moment no state is offering sponsership for telecom engineers.
> 
> Is thier away that i can deposit a fee and Engineer Australia will reconsider my same CDR for Electrical enginnee occupation ? Becoz i want to avoid the hustle of creating the CDR from the scratchand also i cant pay 660$ again.


No. Your CDR demonstrates your skills as a telecommunications Engineer. There's no way that it will show the skills of an Electical Engineer at the required level. I'm almost sure that you will not get an assessment as an Electrical Engineer for the same CDRs.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

prabhakar6891 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just a quick question. I have assessed my CDR application 2 years back and got the outcome as "Electronic Engineer" but my bachelors degree is in Electrical and Electronics and my masters is in Telecommunication engineering. Is there any possibility can I reassess my CDR application again and to get a positive outcome as "Electrical Engineer". I know Engineers Australia process their CDR application based on candidates's bachelors degree and the carrier episodes as they type.
> 
> ...


Short answer is yes. Just write three CDRs and submit.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of second skill assessment. In my first assessment process I was recognized as Engineering Technologist. This time I've applied to be recognized as Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson.

Regarding questions above:
You need to submit new CDRs for second skill assessmnet which reflect your skills for the new occupation that you seek recognition for.

You need to pay a new fee (full)

But I don't know if they exclude qualification documents (diploma) that they recognized in the first skill assessment... I sincerely hope not


----------



## engineer28 (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks for your anser croat.
just one quick how did u applied second time did u made a new application using a new form CDRs and fees or u applied as re assessment? how should i let EA know that i already had an assessment there is no option in the form to mention it do i need to send a cover letter explaining the situation. i know they had all my record but still i thinks its a good idea to mention it myself.





Croat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of second skill assessment. In my first assessment process I was recognized as Engineering Technologist. This time I've applied to be recognized as Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

@ engineer28

I've made a completely new application (new CRD), just like the first time. The only difference was that I did not re-submitt unchnaged documents (diplomas, testamour, passport, employment records, etc.). The is no "re-assessment" form or pathway (unfortunately).

I wrote a short introduction note in which I explained that I already hold one skill assessment and that now I'm applying for the second one. But I assume that they have a computer system in which they run your name and see if they already have your data in the system.

One useful info - I've got the same CID number as in the first assessment process


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Got +Ve ACS Skill assessment but want to include 1 certification.*

Hi All,
Few days back I have got my ACS assessment for Software Engineer. I have done BE in Electrical & Electronics and ACS has deducted 4 years of experience from my total 6.5 years of experience and due to this I am in lack of 5 points. 

After discussing with my CO, CO has provided below link which says that for non IT bachelor degree like Electrical & Electronics ACS deducts 4 years of initial experience and rest of experience could be used for earning points.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...a-Oct-2013.pdf

I have done couple of certifications and have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA.

If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment (Already done), what could be the process? Will I need to apply a fresh application for skill assessment to ACS or it will be assessed separately and could be used together. 

Anyone who has done this could you please share your experience and benefits.

I would also like to know, will I get any benefits in earning points after second time assessment?


----------



## engineer28 (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks a lot for info and good luck for your application 



Croat said:


> @ engineer28
> 
> I've made a completely new application (new CRD), just like the first time. The only difference was that I did not re-submitt unchnaged documents (diplomas, testamour, passport, employment records, etc.). The is no "re-assessment" form or pathway (unfortunately).
> 
> ...


----------



## login2sravn (Nov 1, 2014)

*Planning to apply*

Hi friends,

I hope you all are doing great . I am having a bachelors degree of Electrical and Electronics Engineering. I am planning to drop a CDR next month ..could anyone advise the process and what all the documents we need to submit to Engineersaustralia.
Thanks in advance

Sravan


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Refer to the Migration Skills Assessment (MSA) booklet in the EA website. It contains all the information you need.


----------



## mshorifuzzaman (Dec 7, 2015)

*Got assessment as Engineering Technologist instead of Telecom Engineers (263311)*

Hi,

I have some questions for senior experts, Kindly help me:

After completing B. Sc Engineering in Electrical and Electronic Engineering (From Ahsanullah University and Science and Technology in Bangladesh), I have been working since last 9 years for several Telecom Operator (eg Banglalink/QUBEE/Banglatel) and experienced on different vendors' product (HUAWEI, Ericsson, NSN). I have specialization in Radio Network Planning and Optimization in GSM, EDGE, 3G, WiMAX and NGN. However, I applied to Engineers Australia (through online on 7 Dec 15) to be assessed as Telecom Engineers (Professional Engineer 263311) as my work experiences 100% match with it. 

Today, I am seeing Assessor Comments in My portal as given below:

"With regards to your nominated occupation please note the following:
The Competency Demonstration Report (CDR pathway) assessment is holistic and is based primarily on the undergraduate qualification and the demonstrated competencies.

According to our reference guide (AEI_NOOSR Country Education Profile [aei.dest.gov/AEI/QualificationsRecognition], which is a website that Engineers Australia have access to through subscription), your qualification is comparable to an AQF Associate Degree. This aligns with the Engineering Associate category. Based on the evidence you have provided with regards to your work experience I will be awarding you an outcome of Engineering Technologist (233914). Please note for immigration purposes your highest academic qualifications will be 'Associate Degree'.

Please do not resubmit until you are able to provide ALL outstanding suitable documents."


I am so too frustrated and surprised after seeing the comment. Because, neither my education nor job experiences match with Engineering Technologist. In addition, though I have completed 4 Years Bachelor engineering in EEE, assessor noted that I will eligible for Associate degree.

Please guide me in following points:
1. What can I resubmit to be assessed as Professional Engineer in category Telecom Engineers (263311)
2. How can check the reference link (AEI_NOOSR Country Education Profile [aei.dest.gov.au/AEI/QualificationsRecognition), as I cannot connect to the link
3. Any other option of appeal by which I can reassess my qualification?


----------

